# menu pricing... what to do???



## appetitesbg (Mar 15, 2011)

hello, I have started a catering/ personal chef business so i have a few questions... 1. for the catering what is the most effective way to determine menu prices??? 2. for the personal chef, should i offer my clients a menu or just let them tell me what to make??? 3. how do i determine the prices for being a PC, is it per person, per hour, or just a flat rate? and who is responsible for the cost of food?? Any advice is greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Um, what does your business plan say?

What is your competition charging?

Have you really started your business without knowing the answers to these questions?

Do you have all your licenses, permits, tax identification numbers, insurance, and other business essential in place?

You might want to talk with Candy Wallace, Executive Director at

*American Personal & Private Chef Association*
4572 Delaware Street
San Diego, CA 92116
800-644-8389
619-294-2436
[email protected]

before you go much further in you effforts.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

If you do not know the answer to these questions, Don't go into the catering  business for your own good. Personel Chef maybe  > Put an hourly value on yourself.


----------



## appetitesbg (Mar 15, 2011)

Im still in progress, i have yet to cater for anyone. these are still the beginning stages which is why i am asking these questions. currently I have a  menu, and a tax identification number. my next step is getting the license/ permit. I believe I am on the right track but this is my first business so constructive advice is important to me. thanks guys, and  I will be contacting Candy Wallace shortly!!!


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Food Safety certification i.e. ServSafe, NRFSP, or equivalent

Liability Insurance, at least $2million!

Business license, sale tax permit, etc.


----------



## miss vittles (Jul 26, 2011)

appetite....great question!  and this is just the place to come to get the answers!  im new here, found the site by accident!  i just became an official caterer....and although i dont have a business plan or the answers to all of my questions, i know catering is the thing for me!  my family has a history of caterers and i found this passion in my early 20's...recently decided to get more into it...i love entertaining and "doing all the work"...ive done a few jobs and of course they werent perfect...but they helped me to fix was needed to be fixed...you kind of learn as you go...they didnt bomb at all, and i did make money and the clients were very happy.  but when its all said and done, you know what could have been done different or better...appetite, let me know if youd like to chat more, that would be cool to support and follow each other!


----------

